# تقنية تشكيل (نظري)



## مهندس وعد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا الملف عن تقنية تشكيل المعادن( نظري)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GSJ73CAK


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركاتك القيمة وحضورك الدائم .

تقبل جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس وعد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*الشكر الجزيل للاستاذ المشرف شكري محمدنوري ... وشكرا على مرورك الطيب......
*


----------



## الطيف الرمادي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك


----------



## omarmashaqbeh (4 ديسمبر 2008)

المزيد من المشاركات يفيد الجميع


----------



## صـ طه ـلاح (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي 
جزاك الله الجنه


----------



## جوان العلي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو المساعدة أريد معلومات عن قوالب الثني بشكل حرفu وv


----------

